# "The NETGEAR WN111v2 adapter is not found."



## alexnobody (Dec 25, 2010)

I bought this Netgear adapter so I could access the Internet wirelessly, but every time I try to install it, I get as far as the part where they say "Insert the wireless USB adapter into your computer." I do, it glows blue, it shows up in Device Manager, but the program tells me "The NETGEAR WN111v2 adapter is not found."

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Are you using the disc that came with the device?

Try the file *here* using the method described. (be sure to uninstall the old software before installing new software)


----------

